# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  AVZ extended monitor driver on Vista 64bit

## peter.levy

Hi
I have PCs with 32bit Vista and I can load the AVZ 'Install Extended Monitor Driver' ok but I am unable to load it on a pc with Vista Home Premium 64bit OS. 

Is this a known problem?

Many thanks

----------


## drongo

It is not  a problem.  It is a feature  :Smiley:  avz driver not working on 64bit systems  :Smiley:

----------


## peter.levy

Hi
Understood.
Many thanks

----------


## neomage

There aren't may malware tools that work in 64 bit OS.

----------


## drongo

> There aren't may malware tools that work in 64 bit OS.


But theoretically, everything is  possible. :Beer:  The problem is,that we can't check properly   64 bit systems for infections.
The  avz still haven't a well working driver for 64bit systems.

----------

